# Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine



## Poppey (12. April 2013)

Moinsen liebe Angelgemeinde,
Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch ein Paar schöne Bilder ect. als Anregung für eine Elektrische Schnurspulmaschine? Habe hier zwar schon ein paar gefunden, aber wirklich gefallen haben die mir nicht.
Ich war bei meinem Angelbroker und wollte meine Rollen mit eigener Schnur bespulen lassen. Lehnte er ab, mit der Begründung er könne meine Spulen auf der die Schnur ist nicht in seiner Maschine verarbeiten. Von zwei anderen Händlern wurde ich abgewiesen mit der Begründung sie würden nur eigene Schnüre verspulen.
Da ich aber reichlich neue Schnur zu Hause herumstehen habe, sehe ich nicht ein welche im Geschäft zu Kaufen und meine dann letztendlich weg zu werfen. 
Also muss eine eigene Lösung her. Eine alte Nähmaschine zum Schlachten des Motor´s, Pedal ect. hab ich wohl. Aber mir fehlt noch die Zündende Idee....
Wer also ein paar hilfreiche Tipps zu vergeben hat, immer her damit!
Ich danke Euch herzlichst im voraus. (Auch all denen, die hierauf mit Ihren Tipps kommen, von wegen mit Socken und Füßen...)


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Hast du einen kaputten Arm? Ich drehe die Schnur immer selber auf, dann habe ich auch direkt die richtige Wickelkontur. :m


----------



## Dr.Becks (12. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

einfach mal Ne Minute kurbeln, ist doch nicht so viel Arbeit.


----------



## Potti87 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Hi Poppey,
bin genauso "faul" wie du. Machs dir nich so kompliziert aus ner Nähmaschine ne Schnurspulstation zu bauen, ausser du hast spass dran. Alles was ich z.B. dafür brauche is nen Akkuschrauber ( oder Bohrmaschine geht auch), nen Stück Gewindestange 2 Muttern und ne Schale voll Wasser. 
Die zu bespulende Spule auf die Gewindestange schieben, mit den Muttern fixieren und in den Schrauber einspannen. Die Aufzuspulende Schnur in die Wasserschale legen. Mit Zeigefinger, Mittelfinger und Daumen die Schnur führen. 
Die Wasserschale deshalb um den Drall zu vermeiden. Weil Mono und Geflochtene drallen nur wenn sie warm werden und eben das wird durch das Wasser vermieden.

gruß Potti87


----------



## Chiforce (13. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Mit der "Rolle" Aufspulen hat auch die Garantie, daß das Wickelbild 100% dem im späteren Betrieb entspricht, und den Spulenachsenknoten kannst du selber machen und dir sicher sein, da ist einer... ich hatte mal einen "faulen Mitarbeiter" gesehen, der hat das Schnurende wirklich nur mit Tesafilm fixiert (man kann auch sagen die neue "No-Knot-Taktik") und dann losgespult, mit der Begründung, da kommt man doch eh NIEMALS an beim Angeln.........


----------



## Poppey (13. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Nein, ich habe keinen kaputten Arm! Ich habe bloß knapp 15 Rollen die ich neu Bespulen will und noch viele weitere von den Kameraden aus unserem Verein. Da ich nicht unbedingt Lust dazu habe die per Hand zu bekurbeln oder die Experimente mit dem Akkuschrauber scheue, möchte ich was Haltbares bauen. Habe auch schon mit meiner Drehbank bespult. Möglichkeiten gibt es viele! Doch da man hier ja ab und an auch mal was vernünftiges lesen kann, dachte ich mir das es bestimmt den einen anderen Bastler hier gibt der schon mal solch unterstützende Maschine gebaut hat...
Also, wenn hier noch jemand ein paar nützliche Tipps hat, nur her damit. Klug*******n kann ich alleine....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Na dann mach doch ne "Bespulnachmittag" im Verein 

Eigenbau sollte auch leicht machbar sein, schau dir einfach mal die kaufbare Variante an:

http://www.gerlinger.de/schnurzubehoer/994/balzer+elektrisches+schnurspulgeraet/42269/

Hier ein Nachbau:

***.norwegen-angelforum.net/showthread.php/10017-Versuch-Schnurerfassung/page3


Wenn ich es zu machen hätte und es einfach sein soll, würde ich einen angetriebenen Arm bauen, der eine verstellbare "Knauffassung" hat. Das ganze auf ner Platte mit Rollenhalter besfestigt und dann die Rolle angetrieben, fertig. 
Einfach zu bauen, die Schnur wird mit dem richtigen Hub bespult, Rolle ist schnell zu wechseln .....


----------



## Potti87 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Man, wollte nur behilflich sein

Dankeschön, bist echt spitze und der Tollste wahrscheinlich:m

weiter so:g


----------



## Majo76 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Ich probier das mal von Potti aus. Icvh brauch nix besonderes, effektiv sollte es sein und das sieht man erst wenn man es versucht hat. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Dakarangus (14. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Ich würde die Schnur auf jedenfall mit der Rolle aufspulen, das elektronische aufspulen ist doch unsinn?



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> dann habe ich auch direkt die richtige Wickelkontur. :m



Genau darum!


----------



## Potti87 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Mal einer der Hilfe zu schätzen weiß


----------



## noob4ever (16. April 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

Leute, er will so ein Ding bauen, aus welchem Grund auch immer und wenn ihr nichts zu sagen habt, dann sagt auch nichts... Es bring ihm wenig seine Idee dumm zu reden... Und jeder hier hat schon mal eine Spule beim "Fachman" bespulen lassen, also hört auf mit Wickelbild etc...

@Poppey
da du in der Lage bist eine Drehbank zu bedienen, sollte es kein großes Problem für dich darstellen so ein Ding zu bauen.

Hier mal ne "Anregung"




Bitte das Bild innerhalb des Forums lassen, Danke.


----------



## noob4ever (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

...das wars wohl mit der Maschine...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Elektrische Schnurpulmaschine*

... genau wie mit den Posen .... und den Planerboards #q


----------

